# Sylvia's Last Ride



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

I just don't know what to say. I write because it helps me cope. I took Sylvia for a ride and she didn't come home. I just don't know what to do so I am doing what I know how to do.

Here are some pictures and the story of Sylvia's last ride.

Perhaps some of you think I acted irresponsibly or unnecessarily risked my children and in many ways you are right. Every time I remember that day I look back and think about all the things I could have done differently.

In any case Thank You all for your understanding, thoughts, prayers, and kind words. Doubly thank you to those we encountered on the trail, to the emergency response people, and the other countless individuals who helped us on that day. I can't see how I could ever stop mountain biking when this is the by far the best group of people I know. (Doubly so for those here on MTBR)

For those local please feel welcome but not obliged to come to the memorial service on Monday at 7:00 PM at St. Michael's Church in Stockton, CA.

Thank You,
Dennis and Char
(Ogre and Fiona)


----------



## Darkan (Mar 20, 2004)

*Thank you*

Thank you for sharing this with us.

I have a 13 year old daughter that I have been encouraging to get into mountain biking more. 
I will still encourage her, but I will also be VERY aware of how potentially dangerous this sport is and to NEVER take any situation lightly.

I shared what happened to your family with my daughter and we were both brought to tears at your loss.

As so many have said, I also cannot even begin to imagine the hurt and pain you and your family are going through.

I wish I could do or say just the right thing to make this easier to take, but I know that there is nothing more anyone can do. I will tell you that at least in my household, we will never forget the power of nature and that because of this tragedy, I will love my daughter a little more, hug her a little more often, and be even more diligent in being prepared.

Be strong

Dave


----------



## bobg (Apr 27, 2004)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family. I am deeply sorry for your loss.


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*I simply*

don't know what to say, but hope that you and your family can find some positive things from this awful accident.

My deepest condolences, Jim


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

0gre said:


> Perhaps some of you think I acted irresponsibly or unnecessarily risked my children.


 No. Ploping them in front of the TV is risky and irresponsible.


----------



## utsnowgirl (Jun 26, 2005)

Thank you for sharing. My thoughts are with you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

I will have deep thoughts and prayers for you guys on my next ride... Stay strong and thanks for sharing, I'm sure it will make many of us realize the precious things we have are too often taken for granted, especially our families and friends...


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2005)

> Perhaps some of you think I acted irresponsibly or unnecessarily risked my children


You can't blame yourself for taking your children along with you as you find your way through life. What happened was sad and unfortunate, but there is no blame for anyone. 
It is sad to see a young life come to an end, it is your family that must keep Sylvia alive in your hearts.
I am so sorry for your loss, I truly hope there is a better place for all that have departed this life.


----------



## Elise (Dec 28, 2004)

Dennis and Char,

I don't really know you, but I just wanted to add my heartfelt sympathy for you and your family.

I did read the story on your web page, and saw the other photos of your adventures with your family, and to me it just seems like you're great parents, taking your kids to beautiful places in Nature, having fun as a family, sharing, with pride, their lives, hobbies, and accomplishments on your website. I can't even imagine how cool it would have been as a kid to have my parents take me mountain biking on Porcupine Rim. 

Reading your story of that day, it sounds to me like you did a lot of things right. I've had advanced first aid training, and I've done the ride and been in Moab in the summer and know how hot it gets. The heat is brutal. But you had a good breakfast; started out early; you took the shuttle up there; you all had water, gatorade and energy bars; you took breaks; you rested in the shade; you walked and helped ride or push the kids' bikes along; you got Sylvia into the shade and went to get help rather than trying to help her make it out; other mountain bikers helped her; and you got help to her very quickly. 

We all know there is a risk in any outdoor activity. Facing that risk, relying on our own resources, finding that inner strength, and making it through (or just enjoying the experience) are all part of what makes being out in Nature so desirable and profound. We do everything we can to minimize that risk, and apply everything we know if something goes wrong. But we just can't know all the factors. We can't know how another person will respond physically. There's no way you could possibly know this would happen. Your other daughter crashed, but she made it back ok, as did both of you. I hope you can let some of that in, and let go of some of the blame.

Like so many others here, I will remember you all in my thoughts and prayers. May the God of your understanding be with you now.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

*My heart sank reading this*

I am deeply saddened by your family's incredible loss.

I'll keep you & your family in my heart & mind.
Sam Hollis


----------



## jayhsee (Aug 26, 2004)

It is only because I have four daughters that I can even begin to imagine your loss and your pain. I wish I had the ability to write words which provided some solace. My deepest sympathies.

Jim


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 27, 2005)

Sad, sad story.

Thanks for sharing, hopefully others will be able to learn from your tragic situation - and lives will be saved.

Praying for you and your family.


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

*We never know...*

When it is our time to go. I have three small kids, and I know how precious every day can be. My deepest sympathies and condolences on your loss.

I wish I had more to say, but the rest would just seem to come out all wrong.

JmZ



0gre said:


> I just don't know what to say. I write because it helps me cope. I took Sylvia for a ride and she didn't come home. I just don't know what to do so I am doing what I know how to do.
> 
> Here are some pictures and the story of Sylvia's last ride.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poser (Jan 26, 2004)

*My heart felt condolences for you and your family.*

The death of Sylvia has truly effected me. It was a lot easier to accept the death of an unknown biker when the parents were presumed to be self serving and incompetent. It is much harder to accept Slyvis's death when the father is a loving, caring, self deprecating (Ogre), skillful, family oriented, and community oriented person.

Since it is the nature of man to set blame on himself. I am torn inside for your grief and sense of personal responsibility. I don't have the cosmic answer but I have cosmic compassion for your plight.

I admire your handling of the aftermath, your love for your daughter, your care for your family, and your care for the community as a whole. My children would be lucky if their father had more of your qualities.

Sincerely,
David


0gre said:


> I just don't know what to say. I write because it helps me cope. I took Sylvia for a ride and she didn't come home. I just don't know what to do so I am doing what I know how to do.
> 
> Here are some pictures and the story of Sylvia's last ride.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey Dennis, thank you so much for sharing with everyone the details of that awful day. Although we've never met, my wife and I have been talking about you and your family a lot since we read about the tragedy. Because you've really affected us, we've made sure to give our girls "that little extra" every day. 

Nat


----------



## Bob the Wheelbuilder (Sep 21, 2003)

Thanks. What a heartbreaking story and a great reminder to all of us to do the important stuff now. Tomorrow isn't guaranteed for any of us.

Your story has touched my family. We'll be praying for you, especially on Monday.

You did everything you could. I can tell from your story you're a great Father. God be with you.


----------



## catch22 (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks for sharing that you two and hang in there, I sent a PM a couple days ago, not sure if you got it or not. Many of us, myself included, rushed to judgement after the articles in the papers assuming it was an unprepared and inexperienced group that went somewhere they shouldn't have ever been and it cost a life. What you read I think was a lot of angry reactions to the carelessness so many of us have witnessed on Porc and countless other trails. You guys obvoiusly don't fall into that category so I'm hoping you didn't take those comments as criticisms on your level of experience, preparedness, or what you did.

What I can tell very obviously from what I've seen of you on here and your webpage is that you are incredible parents and very responsible people. The things you've done with your family are things that way too many families and kids miss out on today. You've filled their lives with so many great memories of adventure and excitement, more than many kids today will see in their entire lifetime. Despite the tragic results of this trip, please realize that you are both heroes and in no way is what happened out there your fault. Noone knows when our time will come, we just have to do our best to make the most of every moment we're here. My wife and I don't have kids yet but to me you are the picture of perfect parents and I hope some day we can pull it off as well as you.

Again, hang in there, you're in all our thoughts
-Brian


----------



## Once_Upon_A_Time (Aug 13, 2004)

*I'm so sorry for your loss....*

She'll be in my prayers. I look at the pictures and all I see are two people who try their hardest to be good loving parents of a loving family.


----------



## billybobzia (Jan 10, 2004)

i am truly sorry for your loss and cannot imagine what you are going through. i have 2 small children of my own and know the love you have put into your children to show them the world and i hope you can find some solace in the fact that you DID show them the world...peace to you and your family, hang in there...


----------



## Gakster (Jan 12, 2004)

*My Happy Place*

It has been a challenging year for me, to say the least. My dad passed away in February. My very good friend was diagnosed with stage 3 colorectal (he's 32). The job situation has been iffy the whole year. (I'll find out next week if I'd be laid off). And a bunch of other small things. Your tragic situation helped put some of my minor problems into perspective.

I think you know this already, but I want to share with you my Happy Place. I find it cathartic to be out in there - to reflect, to ponder and sometimes to forget. I always leave the Happy Place fresher and stronger.

My prayers and my deepest condolence.

Gakster

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The world is too much with us; late and soon,
Getting and spending, we lay waste our powers:
Little we see in Nature that is ours;
We have given our hearts away, a sordid boon!
This Sea that bares her bosom to the moon;
The winds that will be howling at all hours,
And are up-gathered now like sleeping flowers;
For this, for everything, we are out of tune,
It moves us not.--Great God! I'd rather be
A Pagan suckled in a creed outworn;
So might I, standing on this pleasant lea,
Have glimpses that would make me less forlorn;
Have sight of Proteus rising from the sea;
Or hear old Triton blow his wreathed horn

-William Wordsworth-


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

*Unbelievable man.*

I'm in shock, and I know you must be too. I'm glad we can be here to offer whatever little bit of support we can. I'd come up for the service, but for a couple reasons I'm not. My thoughts have been with you and your girls since I found out Friday before lunch. Shock.

Stay strong. Stay alive for yourselves. If you stopped riding or stopped hanging around here or on ogrehut you'd be doing Sylvia a great disservice. Of course she's gone before her time, but there are probably not many better places to go, and she was with her family doing something she loved to do. Few go so pleasantly. She'll always be with you.

Hang in there. Kiss those girls every day. I hope they're ok.


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

Wow, thanks for sharing that. When I talked with your daughters around the campfire at Boggs, they were _very_ proud of all the mountain bike trips they'd been on. Maybe they didn't share that with their parents, but I could tell they really loved it.

Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

*Thanks for sharing*

Reading your story is probably as therapeutic for us to read as for you to write.

Your story of the life-sucking heat in the desert is very chilling (if that makes sense). I felt like I was reading a horror story, a beautiful ride with at first a slow worrisome spiral out of control. Then a viscous and deadly strike suddenly hits right within view of the safety of your camp. The story was a bit tough to read, knowing the ending.

I think we've all been in similar situations many times, but we were just luckier than you. Sometimes little surprise problems that arise and small mistakes we all make can cascade out of control way too fast and bust through all margins of safety. That's the nature of accidents.

I've got three girls myself, the oldest Sylvia's age (15). I wish I could get her and the rest of my family into biking. I haven't given her the attention you've given your family. Your great family outings that I see on your web site make me want to change that for myself.

Thanks for welcoming us to the services on Monday.

[Edit: I deeply regret that personal issues arose that preclude attendance as I'd much wished.]


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Although it was difficult to look at those photos of Sylvia and read your words, knowing the circumstances, I am glad you shared them. I hope it does help you cope. It does make me appreciate my life and those I love.

Thank you Dennis and Char for sharing,


----------



## STinGa (Jan 14, 2004)

*My condolences to you and your family*

Dennis,

As a parent of two little girls, I can only imagine what you are feeling. I admire you for planning and taking such vacations with your family, it shows how much you care about them and want to share the world with them. Too many parents never leave the house as a family and their children suffer due to this.

Even though I have not met you, many respected members from the MTBR family have stepped forward and praised your judgments and abilities. I, along with others I am sure, trust their judgement. This was an accident, don't blame yourself.

I hope that you and your family survive such a sad time. You have my condolences, thoughts, and prayers.

Tom


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

*Ahhrrgg...so painful..*

It rips me apart to read this, your moving account of your daughters last ride.

All I could think of when something similiar happened to me was... "if only I had...if only..if only.." ..so many if only's ..

It's so hard not to blame yourself, I know.

All I can say to you is... ahhh..damn..I dunno... there is nothing I can say to you that is going to ease your pain, except that for me and my family, it just took... time...

It takes time for the healing. None of you will ever forget her, but time will take the sharp edge off your present pain.

May God bless you and heal you all.

R.


----------



## gcaz (Mar 28, 2005)

I left a comment on your site, but wanted to echo my condolences and support with everyone else here at mtbr.

Ride on, Sylvia.


----------



## dsully575 (Feb 23, 2004)

Wow, I don't know what else to say besides I'm sorry for your loss bro. You and your family will be in my prayers. My deepest sympathies to you all.


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

My thoughts are with you and your family Dennis. There are no words that can descrbe what you must be going through. I wish you peace and the joy of Sylvia's memory.


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

I am saddened by your loss. At some point down the line, your pain will be replaced by the happy memories you have with your daugher. All my best.


----------



## Hjalti (Jan 22, 2004)

*Condolences*

As I sit here on a quiet Sunday morning, my heart is breaking to read your story. I can't imagine your pain. Please accept our thoughts and prayers to give you and your family the strength to bear this ordeal. I'm going to skip today's ride to stay near, and cherish my children, but my next ride will be in honor and memory of your daughter.

In heartfelt sympathy,
H


----------



## BSG (Jan 11, 2004)

*May peace be with you*

I cant imagine the sadness that you and your family must be in. Our thoughts and prayers are with you. Peace
BSG


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

*Dennis and Char*

As others have said, that was painfull to read. That puting it into words somehow helped you is a blessing.Thank you for sharing it with us.

If the pain I felt while reading the story of Sylvia's ride could somehow take away even the smallest bit of the pain you must all be feeling, I would read it again a thousand times and feel the pain anew.

May you find peace.

Pamela (pfunk)


----------



## Bike Nazi (Apr 3, 2004)

*Life with out risk is no life at all*



0gre said:


> I just don't know what to say. I write because it helps me cope. I took Sylvia for a ride and she didn't come home. I just don't know what to do so I am doing what I know how to do.
> 
> Here are some pictures and the story of Sylvia's last ride.
> 
> ...


my 5 year old niece keeps telling me and her father.

So sorry for your loss and thank you for sharing such a sad story, maybe in the end it will save fellow mountain bikers or hikers by reminding us water is life.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

My condolences...

Very sad story. I wish you the best, you're not alone. You have family and friends that can be with you and give you strength on this hard times. Don't be affraid to grief. 

Please don't go the 'its my fault..' path. It's hard to avoid it, but it's not pretty being there. I watched my brother drown, it was not pretty either, and the I should have done this or that doesn't lead you anywhere. Just try to accept it, you did what you could, and there was no way to foresee what happened. The only advice I can give you is to not be afraid to talk about what happened with your family, or pretend it didn't. My family didn't talk about it and finaly it costed us a lot.

Anytime you need to talk you know you can do it here....

best wishes


----------



## d-bug (Mar 18, 2005)

Thank you for sharing your story. I'm very sorry for your loss.

Hopefully when my time comes, I'll be doing something I love with people I love... just like Sylvia. There could be no better way to spend one's final day.


----------



## kAZ (Jan 13, 2004)

*My deepest sympathy*

I've read of your family's tragic story with tears in my eyes. I've pondered your family's sorrow. I'm stunned. I have hugged my children longer and more closely in the days since I first read of Sylvia's passing. I'm sorry for your loss. May peace be with you and your family.


----------



## crashtoomuch (Nov 7, 2004)

0gre said:


> I just don't know what to say. )


I'm so sorry for you loss. This thing has hit me like a punch in the gut and the tears are streaming down my cheeks. Thank you for having the courage to share your story. I'll hug my children a little longer and not forget the awful circumstance that could take any of us.

You and your family are in my prayers. May God grant you peace and strength through this difficult time.


----------



## fireboy (Jan 12, 2004)

You have my deepest sympathy. Cherish the times you had with her, and be glad that she was given as a gift to brighten your lives during her stay here on earth. I cannot imagine your sense of loss.

Your family will be in my family's prayers.

terry


----------



## Geist262 (Feb 16, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. God bless you all.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

Dennis & Char,

Sylvia was very fortunate to be so loved. This has been obvious from the short time I have known you.

I have been riding bicycles since I was a child. These are the greatest memories I have and I am still in frequent contact with all my cycling friends from my youth. Wouldn't trade it for anything.

Your family is in my thoughts and prayers.

Steve


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

That's one of the saddest things I've ever read. I'm sorry to hear about your loss.

I also want to thank you for putting it into words and getting it out - you might save some lives by making people overprepare for summer hiking or biking trips. It must have been hard typing that out.

-Brian


----------



## ABQDave (Feb 25, 2005)

We are so very sorry and saddened to hear of your loss.

Sylvia will always be with us.

Your family is in our thoughts,

The Wahlers
Albuquerque, NM


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

*I have had you and your family in my thoughts*

As a dad with 3 daughters, it strikes close to home. I will think of Sylvia every time I head out into the back country with them.

My prayers are with you.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I just got back from a week long family reunion. This is a tragedy of epic proportions.

I put the announcement in the mtbr home page. I'll try to be at the memorial service tomorrow.

For now all I can say is be strong Ogre... for you and your family.

francis


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

0gre,

You sound like an awesome dad, and just sounds like a wrong place, wrong time situation. Your daughter is in a better place, riding everyones dream trails.

Thanks for sharing, and you have my deepest condolences and prayers.

I haven't been this choked up since Kyle B.'s passing.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

That's a very hard read. It must be so incredibly difficult for you right now. I wish you comfort in this time of tragedy.

As was mentioned, as hard as it is now, there will be a time when you will be able to celebrate her life, as short as it was.

As a parent that takes kids out mountainbiking I must agree with Joel and say:



singletrack said:


> Ploping them in front of the TV is risky and irresponsible


Take care and God bless.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

0gre said:


> In any case Thank You all for your understanding, thoughts, prayers, and kind words. Doubly thank you to those we encountered on the trail, to the emergency response people, and the other countless individuals who helped us on that day. I can't see how I could ever stop mountain biking when this is the by far the best group of people I know. (Doubly so for those here on MTBR)
> 
> Thank You,
> Dennis and Char
> (Ogre and Fiona)


Dennis and Char,

Looking at the pics of your amazing family and reading about your various travels and adventures, it's safe to say that Sylvia grew up in a loving home, got the most out of life and experienced the wonders of nature. I think all kids should be so lucky....

I'm not a parent, so I can't imagine what you're going through, but please take solace in the memories you have of your daughter. I wish you and Sylvia's sisters my very best in dealing with this terrible tragedy.

Peace with you....
Eric


----------



## Shwaa (Jan 13, 2004)

thank you for sharing that with us. that must have been very painful for you, but at the same time therapeutic.

My thoughts are with you both, and your family at this time.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

Oh my God, I am so sorry.


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

That write up was one of the saddest things I've read in a very long time. Along with many other people, either posters on MTBR or other friends family you have, my thoughts have been about you and your family since this tragedy came about. I wish I could make it on Monday to the service, but due to other circumstances I cannot. The prayers of my family and my friends are with you and your family at this time


----------



## atvsmurf (Mar 9, 2005)

your words hit my heart, thank you for sharing...
there is nothing i can say to ease your suffering, but cherish your memories, after all, they are truly all that we posess unconditionally...
a lot of parents never share bonding experiences with their children after they've gotten out of diapers, so live every day in her memory and i'll keep your family in my prayers...


----------



## Sorni (Jan 9, 2005)

*Deepest Sorrow*

Dear Dennis,

I just wrote a note on your website's Comments section. I hardly ever visit MTBR forums, so not sure how to "properly" post here. (Also, your e-mail addy that I had stopped working long ago; will fish around a bit for current one.)

Anyway, please accept my most heartfelt condolences for your tragic loss. The story was riveting and so very sad; it could happen to anyone. Please know that many people are praying for and thinking of you and your family; the grief will pass and you will celebrate Sylvia's love of life and adventure -- and of course her family. She passed away surrounded by loved ones, and is safe and happy now...at peace.

Best Always, Bill Sornson San Diego, fellow "Plunger" a few years ago...


----------



## MD Bullit (Feb 14, 2004)

i am, like the others, extremely sad to hear of the tragedy. Two kids in my school died this year and something we used to remember them can certainly be applied to Sylvia. "She isn't gone until she is forgotten, and she will never, ever be forgotten"
my condolences


----------



## wagon89 (Jan 14, 2005)

IM not much for words, Sorry for your loss.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

As a new father of a daughter, this event is hitting me particualrly hard. 

Dennis & Char, my thoughts and prayers will be with you and yours tomorrow. God speed to Sylvia. It sounds as though she were surrounded by love and support. What more can we give to our children than that?


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*my heart goes out to you and your family*

my sincerest condolences on the loss of your child.

rt


----------



## sandan (Feb 17, 2004)

Words cannot express my feelings.
All my condolences to you.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

I am so very sorry. May the peace of God be with you, and your family.


----------



## Black7beard (Oct 30, 2004)

0gre said:


> I just don't know what to say.


----------



## azwxman (Jan 31, 2004)

I can only imagine how you're feeling, but I hope you find peace as time goes by. From what I've read, it's clear you care dearly about your kids from the time and experiences you shared with them. I'm so sorry for your loss.

Mark


----------



## Black7beard (Oct 30, 2004)

0gre said:


> I just don't know what to say.
> Thank You,
> Dennis and Char
> (Ogre and Fiona)


The least I can do is share your pain, and I do.

I was not fortunate enough to have children, and at the age of 50, I think it's a bit late, so I'll never have the pleasure of my own child. At this point in my life, there's not much more I'd like than to have a child, so in a way, I envy you. But I wouldn't want to live through your loss.

I often commute to work, and my employees caution me about riding so hard to work. My response is always I'd rather die on my bike than die at my desk, and if I don't ride, I'll certainly die at my desk.

I think your daughter was blessed to have parents like you. She is no doubt in a blissful place. I wish to god I'd had parents like you, and kids of my own, even if the results were similar.

I can't fathom the pain you have, but from my own perspective, I envy what you had, and what you are. God bless you.

bb


----------



## Irish (Mar 30, 2005)

Sorry for your loss, I can't imagine what it is like.


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

dennis and char, again my (and my family's) thoughts are with you and your family. try to take some comfort in how many lives you have touched: both your family's as well as others such as here in this community. i know how difficult it can be to raise a family and from the time i met the two of you and even moreso from the outpouring here it is clear that you are wonderful people and parents.


----------



## roel (May 24, 2005)

Dennis & Char,
Hi, Im Roel, I been a member of MTBR for quite sometime, i never posted a message here (just read a lot) till i heard of this tragedy. Im a father of two little girls. They keep me going on my tough days, inspired me when im down & makes me happy when im sad. I really dont know what your feelin right now, but for sure its really painful. My condolonces and in behalf of my family here in the Philippines...Keep on going...be strong...& may the Good Lord help you go through.

roel.


----------



## doc-ock (Jan 21, 2005)

*I offer you my deepest condolences.*

It's very hard to lose someone you love very dearly. But console in the fact that she is now with her creator and she is in a better place. God bless!


----------



## nightops (Dec 17, 2004)

*I'm deeply sorry for your loss-*

like others on this board - I thank you for sharing this with all of us. I want you to know that we share your loss and you shouldn't blame yourself for what happened (that's easier said than done) Having just had a daughter of my own - I can only imagine what it must be like to lose someone so close to you. After my wife took a bad fall on just a simple singletrack, I didn't want to see her get hurt and so I haven't encouraged her to bike with me. I would like my daughter to ride with me, and she could get hurt - but I think of all the fun I've had doing it - I figure it would be a shame for her not to experience this... I guess the point is - this could have happened even if she wasn't biking with you. Strenous hiking or any other activity could have done the same thing.

Somewhere Sylvia is with you and she wouldn't blame you for what happened. We all share your grief and hope that you can continue on to enjoy life with the rest of your wonderful family. If anything this makes me appreciate those around me that much more, and to live every moment more fully because life can be so fleeting.


----------



## nrsrex (Jun 7, 2005)

my prayers go out to you and your family!


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

*My deepest sympathy*

My most profound and deepest sympathy to your family. I am so terribly sad. I wish I could go to the service, but I am out of town. I am at a loss for words - other here have so eloquently verbalized so many things. Your write up made me cry.

I hope that you find some small solace from the support of this biking community.

Colette


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*My sympathy to both of you.*

As a parent I think I can understand what you are going through but do not pretend to really know.

I can only say how sorry I am for you and will remember all of you in my prayers.


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Heartfelt condolences*

There are no words that can provide comfort at this time, and I realize that. I will say that you should not blame yourself for this tragedy, and that doing so would wrap you up in so much guilt, you'll destroy yourself from the inside-out. Allow yourself to go through the grieving process, and hold on to the memories in a positive and healthy way. If you are a man of faith, lean hard on God, lay your burdons at His feet, and accept that as difficult as it may be to understand, His will be done.

Blessings to you and your family, and my heartfelt condolences for your loss.

Bob


----------



## thaumazein (Feb 18, 2004)

*I am very, very sorry for your loss.*

May the love and guidance of friends and family be with you during this horribly difficult time.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Very Sorry*

Sir:

I am sincerely sorry for your loss.

Kat


----------



## justen (Aug 6, 2004)

Crying.
So Sorry.


----------



## next61 (May 24, 2005)

Oh my God,........ I am sorry!


----------



## AlloyNipples (Jan 12, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. As a first time father to be, I can't even imagine your grief. I hope my son will share the passion of riding like Sylvia did with your family. 

My deepest condolences,
Scott


----------



## hill_climber (Jun 30, 2004)

I am sorry for your loss.

Be strong.


----------



## seasick (Jun 13, 2004)

Dennis and Char, I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope that the MTBR community will continue to help you find joy on the trails of life. Do know that we love you guys!


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Thank you for sharing this during such an impossibly difficult time.

Obviously there are no words from me that can ease your pain. We had a long talk with our own children about this and what we all can learn from it. The thought that a healthy 15 year old girl can be having fun riding a bike one minute and die the next is something that hit home with them.

Take care of yourself and your wife and daughters.


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

*I wish..*

I was behind you guys, I would of emptied my camelbak in a second...


----------



## cbchess (Dec 20, 2003)

As a father of a six year old boy my heart is breaking as I read your post. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Steamthief (Apr 2, 2005)

*My deepest condolences*

As the father of three small children, I am extremely saddened by your story, yet amazed at your strength and your clear-headedness in such a crisis situation. Please don't blame yourself for this tragedy; my prayers are with you.


----------



## Al. (Apr 14, 2004)

I have two young ones and still cannot imagine the pain you must be feeling. So sorry for your loss. 

Al


----------



## janderson (May 31, 2005)

*I wish there was something that could be done*

to ease your pain....I am so sorry for your loss.

Jutta


----------



## WWT (Aug 18, 2004)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family; I'm very sorry for your lose.


----------



## ®andyA (Dec 23, 2003)

My heartfelt & sincerest condolences to you and your family.

May you find comfort & peace in this time of loss.


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

*Its all been said...*

Its all been said, thoughts and prayers to you guys.

As others have said, this thread has been a topic of much discussion around my household. Its very sad.

If its any consolation, I think many of us have learned something about ourselves, our families, what is important, how critical preparation is and how fickle nature can be.

On behalf of everyone, thank you for providing such a moving description, which has led to so much discussion and compassion. I know there is no way I can begin to comprehend your loss, it has made me look at my family with a different set of eyes.

John


----------



## Lamerider (Jul 29, 2004)

*Sylvia*

Dennis,

I am so sorry about Sylvia. I just can't imagine what you are going through.

I gotta ramble a bit here. Being active with your kids is one of the most important responsibilities we are given. You clearly place a high priority on that. Sharing your passion is not only right, but is exactly the thing to do. To be able to share one of the things you enjoy most with the people you enjoy most is quite a gift. Many parents have not put themselves in a position to do that. Too bad for them and too bad for society.

You are fortunate to have had such a special relationship with Sylvia. She was lucky to have such a good dad.

Jim Hartman (Lamerider)


----------



## DirkSSter (Oct 14, 2004)

My deepest condolences....our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## iviguy (Oct 26, 2004)

0gre said:


> Perhaps some of you think I acted irresponsibly or unnecessarily risked my children and in many ways you are right. Every time I remember that day I look back and think about all the things I could have done differently.


Having children of my own I was very touched when I heard the story of this terrible tragedy to your family. Personally I never doubted that you were good parents and did have your children's interests and safety in mind. I knew that even before reading this post and your website about Sylvia. I know because having kids of my own I realize how often their well-being and safety is at the top of my list and always on my mind. I know in my heart that you did everything you could as any of us would have done for our own children. In truth, I would die a horrible death in place of my children if it were a choice to do so.

I pray that God will comfort your family in this time and that you as parents will come to realize that you are not responsible for what happened. We live in a fallen world and bad things happen to good people. I pray that the compassion and healing of Jesus Christ will be with you and your family.

Thank you for sharing your story for the benefit of those of us who also have children so that we can be even more mindful of dehydration and what can happen. I have thought about this incident every day since I heard about it.

I will keep your family in my prayers.

Sincerely,

Mike


----------



## nando (Jun 27, 2005)

*Learned about this through bikemojo.com ....*

Please accept our deepest condolences.

- Rocio & Nando

Puertorican transplants in Austin, Texas.


----------



## XC707 (Apr 13, 2005)

my deepest condolences to u and ur family, dont blame yourself, ur not at fault.


----------



## gobike (Jan 30, 2004)

*I'm so sorry*

I have never met you Dennis, but I've had your website bookmarked ever since I fell in love w/ the sport of mtn biking way back when. I can't begin to understand the pain you must be going through. I also am the proud father of two beautiful daughters. After reading your story when I woke up Thursday morning, I called in to work, took a few hours off, and took my girls out to breakfast, something I've wanted to do for a long time, but never found the time. I find myself giving them more hugs than usual these days. My thoughts are with you and your family. Stay strong...


----------



## Cannonhead (Apr 23, 2004)

I am so sorry and saddened by your story...I wish you and your family only the fondest of memories


----------



## MC9.5 (Nov 11, 2004)

Sorry for your loss...
Stay Strong.


----------



## Tig (Mar 17, 2004)

Sylvia will never be gone as long as she remains in your heart. 
I'm sure she wouldn't want you to blame yourself. 
As you've read in here so far, _none of us blame you_, but it will be difficult for you not to blame yourself. 
In time, you will be able to step back and see the bigger picture clearly.

For now, you have a difficult yet important job ahead of you... 
To help your family get through this tragic time. 
Throw in the burden of your own pain, and it will sometimes seem impossible to manage it all. 
Guess what... *you don't have to do it all alone!* 
Share your feelings with those who care and want to help. 
Lean on your spiritual and/or religious beliefs. 
Never hold your feelings and pain inside for too long. 
Never try to get through it alone.

Slowly, but surely, the world will start turning again... 
The pain will be replaced with sweet memories of a beautiful child...
The questions will have answers...
The heart will heal as it continues to love those still with you...


----------



## RP32/17 (Jan 22, 2005)

Our thoughts are with you...I have a 2 year old daughter and really hope to have the opportunity to ride Moab with her. Cherish all those positive memories you have of riding with your family, you may not believe it now... but you all are very lucky to spend that quality time together.


----------



## Biggie (Dec 11, 2004)

*Inadequate words...*

Hi Dennis and Fiona(?),

I read about your tragedy last Friday, I believe. Since then I've been struggling to come to come up with something worthy to type.

Let me start by saying, my father took me to 5:00am hockey practice twice a week during grade school. My parents, never missed a game. My Mother cheered me in orange doing my best to steam roll the opposition in green even though she was Catholic. Even in high school, when it wasn't cool for parents to go, my Mother was ever present and also the loudest!

During university, I switched to rugby. Although my parents were disgusted that I quit one violent sport for an even more dangerous one, they still watched. They said they would never go to a game. However, their walks on the trails adjacent to the St. John's rugby pitch always coincided with game time(parents are a wily bunch).

Also, when I saved and bought a Falcon Competitor for my 16th birthday my parents(middle class at best) bought me a Bell V-1 Pro - an expensive helmet at the time...

These days I'm a Father of a four year old with another due in August. My girlfriend's sister white water kayaks for Canada and our four year old has already been paddling(on his own) and my girlfriend is trying to find a kayak his size(35 lbs).

What I'm trying to say is; hockey, rugby, cycling, paddling, etc. are dangerous sports. However, collectively, they don't possess the dangers of shopping malls and video games. Outdoor sports instill passion and character. Your daughter died, tragically and accidentally, whilst you tried to turn her into "all that she could be". God Bless you for trying your best!

May this tragedy bring your family closer together and don't give up the excellent parenting!

Take care/ All my love,
Biggie


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

Oh, dear God!

I heard about a girl on Porc rim, but I had no idea it was Sylvia! I'm dumbstruck. I'm glad I had the opportunity to meet you and your family at Boggs last month, and will cherish my memories of Sylvia. My heart goes out to you, Char, Vivian and Liz.

Kathy :^(.......


----------



## RedRocker (Dec 20, 2003)

Another parent here - I can't even imagine the pain you are going through. And will go through for some time as well no doubt. One of the best statements about being a parent I have heard is that it's like having your heart outside your body. Your life is so dependent on your kids and you only have so much control to take care of them and only so much love to give. Especially when they're young everything from parking lots to playgrounds seems like it can have a hidden threat.

All the best trying to pull through this. I hope you and your family can continue to enjoy each other through the years doing everything you dream. To miss that opportunity would be a shame!


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

After reading your webpage and story, I was struck by how fortunate you are to have such a wonderful family. Unlike many (most) families today, your family was out enjoying life together in a healthful positive way. What happened was an unfortunate result of events you could have never predicted or expected. You and your wife are obviously wonderful, caring parents, and you have my deepest condolences.


----------



## wXman (Jan 19, 2004)

Dennis & Family,

Another MTB'er that doesn't know you but was moved to tears by such a tragic story. I too have kids and ride with them & cannot imagine the pain at such a loss as they are my favorite riding partners. You and your family have my deepest sympathy and will be in our prayers. 

Bob


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

You and yours are on my prayers.

Thank you for giving a new dimension for each hugh and second I spend with my kid. I knew I love him... after reading your writing I discover that I love him above and beyond everything.

Carry on. You're a good father and the last one to be blamed for the tragedy you just are going thru.

Godspeed!


----------



## french man (May 31, 2004)

Sinceres condoleances


0gre said:


> I just don't know what to say. I write because it helps me cope. I took Sylvia for a ride and she didn't come home. I just don't know what to do so I am doing what I know how to do.
> 
> Here are some pictures and the story of Sylvia's last ride.
> 
> ...


----------



## SurlyGirly (Jun 25, 2004)

Dear Ogre,

I don't think there are any words that could begin to offer the comfort you and your family long for. I can't imagine the pain and fear and sense of helplessness you described experiencing that day. As a Wilderness First Resonder, I can attest to the difficulty of treating hyperthermia in a wilderness context.  Still, right now you are probably plagued with the awful "what if's" and "coulda, shoulda, woulda's." Try to release yourself from that -- you did everything right.

May peace find your family swiftly.


----------



## bigboulder (Jan 27, 2004)

*Great Kid!!*

I only met her a few times while riding with Dennis....Sylvia just seemed like such a wonderful girl. Friendly, sweet and full of energy. She was the type of kid that just made you smile...she was fun to be around. If you ever met her....you would remember her...she left an impression. I remember thinking that I could only hope that when my daughter is her age (she's only 6 now) that she would have the same interest in biking with Dad and the same enthusiasm for Mtn Biking.

The last time I saw Dennis, Char and Sylvia was in April or May...riding Salmon Falls and then Steves Pizza afterwards. What a sweet girl and a tragic loss.

This one really hits home for me.

My thaughts and prayers are with Dennis and Char and their entire family right now. I can't imagine what it must be like for them.


----------



## mtnbiker1973 (Oct 5, 2004)

Very sorry for your loss. Having a young daughter of my own really makes it hit home. God Speed Sylvia.....


----------



## MacTech (Apr 14, 2005)

Ogre and Char....

there are no words, everything i'd want to say has been said far more eloquently by the other posters....

it's clear the two of you are great parents, Sylvia was lucky to spend her time on this planet with you, i'm sorry it was cut short, please accept my deepest condolences 

Ride on Sylvia, the entire galaxy is your singletrack now


----------



## Cucucachu (Aug 19, 2003)

*Wrong!*



0gre said:


> Perhaps some of you think I acted irresponsibly or unnecessarily risked my children and in many ways you are right.


I've lost close loved ones, but after having a daughter I cannot fathom the loss you feel. Your daughter, Sylvia, sounds like an incredible person. Deepest condolences to you & your wife, your family and friends.

P.S. This tragedy was not your fault!

Be Strong
Ron


----------



## johnmre (Jan 20, 2004)

My thoughts and prayers go out to your family.


----------



## Neen (Sep 27, 2004)

To simply say "I'm sorry" after such a tragedy seems like a useless gesture. I've never met you or your family, but wanted to say I'm thinking about you and am thankful that you posted your story. Hopefully it will prevent another tragedy. Your girls are very lucky to have such a close-knit family, and this is what will get you all through this terrible time. Be strong.


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

I am so sorry about your loss. I wish I could write something that would help to alieviate your pain. I will hug my little man that much tighter tonight.

My sympathies to you and your family.

Mr. P


----------



## SVSocrates (Dec 8, 2004)

*Deeply sorry for your loss...*



0gre said:


> I just don't know what to say. I write because it helps me cope. I took Sylvia for a ride and she didn't come home. I just don't know what to do so I am doing what I know how to do.
> 
> Here are some pictures and the story of Sylvia's last ride.
> 
> ...


As human beings, we don't really possess the "wiring" to bury our children. We're simply not constructed that way. I cannot begin to understand how you feel, having never experienced something of this nature, but know you have my condolences and prayers.

Please take time with yourself and your family and don't be afraid to get some grief counseling. All too often we try to "tough these things out" and we end up doing more harm to ourselves than good.

Bless you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

*Condolences to Dennis and Char*

I would like to extend my condonlences to Denis & Char. My thoughts and prayers go out to your family. I live to far away to attend memorial service.This tragic incident reminds all of us to be extra careful during heat wave this summer.


----------



## mtbbill (Dec 31, 2003)

Dennis,
I can not even begin to fathom the pain of your loss and I can think of no adequate words of comfort of give. Just know that you are in my thoughts.

Bill


----------



## WV Hippy (Mar 5, 2005)

Please accept my deepest condolences. As I type this I sit here in tears for your loss. Please don't blame yourself. We try to protect our children everyday, but sometimes there's just nothing we can do. I hope this doesn't sound empty to you. I don't know what I would do if I lost my girls.


----------



## scheckler (Jan 25, 2005)

*Ogre(Dennis), I just wanted to let you know*

that I appreciate you letting us read that. I can not imagine how hard this is for you and your family. I have never met you or Char but have read your numerous posts and have enjoyed them.

Like others have said; there are no words I am able to say to make things easier. Just know you and your family have a lot of friends and support. I am very sorry for your loss.

Sincerely,

Dwight


----------



## Otter (Feb 2, 2004)

Let me start by saying thank you. Thank you for making me truly realize the type of father and husband I want to be. As a young father (2 year old twins and a 1 month old) I sat and read your terrifying story and couldn't help but to cry. I can't and don't want to try and imagine your pain, but all I'll say is that if I can become half of the husband & father you are....then my family will be blessed. May God be with you and your family through this trying time......Drew


----------



## jixdog (May 17, 2005)

*What to say???*

I've been following your site for years now, and have ridden with one of your fellow TROGS from time to time, and have always wanted to meet you because of the passion you have for this sport we all love. Even though we haven't met yet, I feel like I know a little about you just from your posts here and your site.

When I heard about your daughter, I couldn't help but cry for your family because I have two small children that I am obsessed with, and don't know what I'd do if I were to lose either one of them.

I don't know what else to say except that I am very saddened by your family's loss.

GOD BLESS


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*im not a parent yet but...*



0gre said:


> I just don't know what to say. I write because it helps me cope. I took Sylvia for a ride and she didn't come home. I just don't know what to do so I am doing what I know how to do.
> 
> Here are some pictures and the story of Sylvia's last ride.
> 
> ...


when i do become one i PLAN TO DO EXACTLY WHAT YOU DID WITH YOUR KID, introduce them to the great outdoors through mtbk'ing. my prayers are with you, and i have nothing but respect for you, because what you were teaching your kid was a very healthy thing. "unforseen occurances befall us all" the good books says, so dont beat yourself up (i know its easier said than done) your heart was and im sure still is, in the right place. may god bless you and comfort you during this most difficult time.


----------



## jonsocal (Jan 30, 2004)

*Deepest condolances to you and your family....*

Dennis and Char,

I do not know you or your family, but I do have a 7 year old that I am fortunate enough to have for a son. He and I mountainbike quite often, though we have not started on any of the epic rides as of yet(probably several years down the line...) I couldn't imaging your loss as I truly know how wonderful it is to be able to share my passion with the person who is closest to me. It is obvious you are fantastic parents and have wonderful children. I am sure your daughter Sylvia even now loves that she had the opportunity to share time biking with her family. Pay no attention to the naysayers. It is people like you who give the next generation of adults an appreciation for the world around us. Be strong. Our thoughts are with you and your family. This tragedy has touched us all very deeply. 
On tonight's ride I'll take a moment to watch the dwindling sunlight and say a small prayer for you all.

Your extended mountainbiking family stands firmly behind you....

Godspeed to you and your family.

JSK
[email protected]


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Tears*

Kiefer (my 12 year old daughter) and I offer you our deepest and most heartfelt condolances to you, Char and your daughters.

There are no words that I could possibly convey our feelings. We will pray for you all.

Ken and Kiefer


----------



## Da Bureaucrat (Oct 3, 2004)

*So sorry to hear of your loss.*

Thank you for sharing. Can't imagine the pain you and your family are going through. Can only say that your story has made me realize how precious is each and every moment with my kids. My prayers are with you and Char and your daughters. God Bless.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

*I'm So Sorry*



singletrack said:


> No. Ploping them in front of the TV is risky and irresponsible.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Big Daddio (Feb 20, 2004)

My condolences to you and your family. My prayers go out to all of you


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

My depest sympathies to you and her family.


----------



## Nik (Apr 16, 2004)

*With Deepest Sympathy*

I'm so sorry this has happened to your family.
May her memory be eternal.


----------



## ebw000 (Feb 21, 2005)

*My heart goes out to you.*

Hello Ogre,
I was stunned and heartbroken after reading your account. I am so sorry for your loss. I myself have eaten those rocks coming down porcupine. I have 2 daughters myself, 5 & 7. I have been mt biking for about 15 years and all they have ever seen is daddy go biking. Well now they have their own little bikes and we ride in the neighborhood. This past saturday my oldest daughter wiped out on the street and wound up with 8 different cuts, bruises, & scrapes all over her body. Thanks god she was wearing a helmet as it's toast now. She is ok and actually proud of her crash as she's been telling everyone about it. We're going to buy a new helmet tonite and she's ready to get back on! I did not share your story with my wife for fear she'll never let me take them biking. May the sun shine brightly on you & your family.
EBW


----------



## soysurfer (Sep 8, 2004)

*My condolences*

That took a lot of guts to type, and you are to be commended for sharing her story. May it help save other lives. And may your family some day find peace.


----------



## ingluis (Dec 4, 2004)

*So sorry!*

My families prayers are with you.


----------



## Mary Ann (Jan 13, 2004)

That is just the saddest story I have read here and I keep thinking of how much sadder it was for you to write, to have lived through, and now to remember. Oh how I wished it was just a piece of fiction. It doesn't matter that many of us have never met you or your daughter, this is just too real, to lose one of our mtbr own, and that you now will be haunted by "what if" til your last breath. 

All I can say is that I applaud your courage in sharing your story. I just hope that in some small way it will help you to start to grieve and to heal. And if you and your family can take any measure of comfort from the sympathies of a virtual stranger, you have my sincerest condolences and prayers. I will not forget you or Sylvia.

Mary Ann


----------



## skeeter (Dec 30, 2003)

*echoed sentiments*

ogre and family:

i, too, realize that not a whole lot can be said right now to ease your pain, but i'd still like to tell you that i, and the rest of my family, have been keeping you and your loved ones in our thoughts and prayers.

the hetzlers


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

as a parent, rider and avid outdoors person, I offer my condolences. So many here have put my thougts and feelings into words already. 

formica


----------



## Moo Shoo Pork (Jan 17, 2004)

*I'm Sorry*

Ogre, I am sorry for your loss. Your daughter will be in our prayers.


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

To lose one's child is the most horrible thing to go through. When we lost our first daughter we were destroyed. I still remember holding her..... A parent should never bury their kid.
The support of our friends and families helped us and I pray will help you. You will go through many emotions over the coming days/months/years. Please feel free to contact me if you want a sympathetic ear. I do know what it feels like.

Werner


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Condolences and may the Lord bring you peace. I will be doing some riding w/ one of the northcal mtbr passionites this Sat here on da Island. I will be thinking of all those that passed on to a better place doing what they loved--Dalerider1, Sylvia and many others.

Stay strong.


----------



## kcavtca (Mar 27, 2005)

*My thoughts are with you*

I'm so sorry for your loss. I, and many many others, appreciate your sharing your experience here.

Sincerely,
Kennon


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

My deepest sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## carnetorta (Aug 1, 2004)

*..*

God bless you. I can't imagine how painful this would be, all I can say is that in due time, God will make everything beautiful again.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

*Ah man....*

I am so sorry for the loss of your daughter. No words can possibly make what you're going through any easier, but like the others who have posted, please know that you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. God speed Sylvia.


----------



## Daemoncraft (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks for sharing your thought's!!!!I am new here


----------



## Spine Shank (Sep 2, 2004)

*You have and Sylvia have our prayer!*

I am truely sorry. I know this is so very difficult for you and your family and my prayer is God will ease your suffering and grief. Please try not to hold yourself responsible; your intentions were good and compassionate providing fun and love for your family together on a vacation. In time you will be thankful that your time was spent together as a family doing something you all enjoyed. When you're ready make sure to go back out on a ride. You have my thoughts and prayers. God Bless you


----------



## Ripzalot (Jan 13, 2004)

sad, sad, sad.  

i'm terribly sorry for your loss. sending positive vibes and prayers your way......

+++++++++++++++++++

-Jay


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

Our thoughts are with you, please receive our deepest condolences. Like many here you do not know us and although we are unlikely to meet, we also share the love of our children and an attachement to this sport. How natural to want to bring them together and share the experience. In these difficult times, I am certain the whole community stands behind you and your family.

E&C in France


----------



## Utepride (Jun 28, 2005)

**

Dennis and Char,

I have the wonderful pleasure of expressing my thoughts and feelings about what happened with your daugther slyvia, I am native to the california area particular to the centeral valley in the city of modesto and stockon, i no longer live there as i live in salt lake city,ut. I can tell you that by the pictures that i have seen, and articles for your blog that you did you best, but unfortunatally utahs climate got to her it would seem going form 26 ft above sea level (i think thats were stockton sits) to a whooping 3000+(not sure on the exact for moab as i dont go to southern utah)with may 10 percent humidity on a good day compared to 40-50 percent of california, the dry heat out here really takes a bad toll on your body it is said that some one not used to the area can dehydrate in a matter on 6 mins without water intake due to climatic differences, also the impact on the lungs alone from the altitude with heavier breathing on HOT DRY AIR, it could have made her dehydrate quiker, there is nothing that you could have done better than what you already did 70 ounces of water is alot for one to drink... i hardley am lucky if i drink that in a week(i know i should drink more) but often times out here in the summer there are many dehydration stories in the news. i send my condolenses out to you and you wife, and remaining daugther, hopefully you wont be grieved for to long and be able to return to the BEAUTIFUL MOAB AREA, although it may be painful for some time. i hope you keep your chin up, and keep on trekking


----------



## jreed3 (Feb 12, 2004)

My heartfelt condolences go our to you and your family. Reading your story really puts things into prevspective about just how fragile life is. I will certainly keep you in my prayers.


----------



## ziggurat22 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Condolences*

Condolences from my family to yours for your loss. If we, as parents, can pass on the love, sense of adventure, and passion for living life and riding to our children that you and your wife have passed on to your girls, we all would have succeeded.

Best of luck in this difficult time.


----------



## Carter Taylor (Jan 15, 2004)

My prayers will be for you and your family.
Carter


----------



## Albee (Jul 21, 2004)

I don't know you, but we are connected by our love of mountain biking and of our children. God has blessed you with a wonderful child, and now with the support of our mountain biking community. Here's another one wishing you the best, in the very worst of times.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

*Memorial service and obituary*

Attached below is the obituary.

There were a few hundred people last night at Sylvia's memorial service. She was well-loved by many, many family members, friends and members of the community. There were about 30 mountain bikers there too offering condolences and support to Dennis and the family.

I'm sure many mtbr's would have wanted to be there if possible. Dennis was in good spirits and is very, very appreciative of your support.

Photos are of: the obituary, Dennis (2nd from left), orange tree presented by the Trogs.

francois


----------



## rottcrazy (Jan 30, 2004)

*My condolences*

Thank you so much for sharing your story. My daughter Allyson who is now just 13 weeks old shares a birthday with Silvia (3/30/05) and I hope some day I will be able to share my love of mountain biking with her like you have with your daughters. I wish you and your family the best in this difficult time.

Ryan
Washington, DC


----------



## rr (Dec 28, 2003)

Our prayers are with you and your family, so sorry for your loss. As a father of a 10 year old I can't imagine what your going thru, life can be cruel at times but I believe we are supposed to make the most of our time here and that was exactly what your family and Sylvia were doing.


----------



## MisterClean (Jul 1, 2004)

*We are so sorry...*

Dennis and Char,

We are very sorry for your loss. We too have experienced the loss of a child. It's something you never get completely over. The "hard days", the ones filled with sorrow and tears, just get farther apart as time goes by, but they never stop.

Someone passed this poem on to us after one of our losses and I think it's appropriate here...

God Bless you and your family.

Bill and Tiffini
------------------------------

*God's Lent-Child*

"I'll lend you, for a little while, a child of mine," God said.
"For you to love the while she lives, and mourn for when she's dead.
It may be ten or fifteen years, or forty-two or three. 
But will you, 'til I call her back, take care of her for me?"

"She'll bring her charms to gladden you and should her stay be brief,
You will have her memories as a solace for your grief.
I cannot promise she will stay since all from earth return.
But there are lessons taught below I want this child to learn."

"I've searched this whole world over in my search for teachers true.
And from the things that crowd life's lane, I have chosen you.
Now will you give her all your love nor think the labor vain?
Nor hate me when I come to take this lent-child back again?"

I fancied that I heard them say, "Dear Lord, Thy will be done."
For all the joys Thy child will bring, the risk of grief we'll run.
We'll shelter her with tenderness. We'll love her while we may.
And for the happiness we've known, forever-grateful stay.

But should Thy angels call for her much sooner than we've planned,
We'll bare the bitter grief that comes, 
And try to understand...

- Author Unknown
- Origin, UK


----------



## ssRoughRider (Jan 15, 2004)

*In Sympathy*

Thank you for sharing with us Sylvia's story and for showing me, personally, what is truly important in this life. I could never pretend to know the pain of your loss, but do know that you and yours are in my thoughts. Your family is an inspiration for me to know, cherish and remember what life is really about. Sincere condolences.

Grey


----------



## snapdragon (Aug 24, 2004)

*My thoughts and prayers are with you...*

As a parent I can only imagine what it is you and Char are going through. 
Life is so brief and fragile and it proves we should remember to enjoy each day as a gift and say I love you often.
May your hearts feel peace soon and long live her memory.
Snapdragon


----------



## Chiewable (May 5, 2005)

Thank you for sharing. 
My deepest condolences.


----------



## lot8con8 (Jul 5, 2004)

I cannot imagine your pain and your loss......I am sorry.

JG


----------



## Th' Mule (Aug 31, 2004)

*Ogre,*

I am very sorry for your loss, I pray that you and yours will find the light that is at the end of the tunnel.

Now go, be with your family.

Godspeed,

Shawn.


----------



## itsmeallan (Feb 15, 2005)

i never knew you and your family, but i look at your webpage a lot and admired the places you've been to and the stuff you've done with them. i was hoping to meet you and your family someday, perhaps on a trail someplace, but i'm sure things will never be the same for you then.

my condolences,
allan


----------



## wango55 (Apr 1, 2004)

*MY regards...*

...thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Good luck and Godspeed.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Thanks for posting that, Francois.

Dennis and Char, Sylvia's picture is beautiful, I'm sure she outshined it tenfold in person.


----------



## andyfsr (Oct 23, 2003)

*God Speed*

I know of no words to comfort your pain and loss. I also have daughters and do not how how I would handle the same situation. I do know my children and I cherish every moment we spend together doing the things we enjoy as a family. I too have been accused of being irresponsible with my kids. They want to go as badly as I do. My youngest has said if and when her time comes she hopes it is while doing something she loves. I wish the same for me. Your loved ones will always be with you in spirit. They will be on edge of your vision and in the middle of your dreams. Remember all that has happened and grow stronger from it, it will be difficult, but time will lessen the wounds, I do not believe it will heal them though. Do not lose your faith. God bless and I am sorry for your lose.
Andy


0gre said:


> I just don't know what to say. I write because it helps me cope. I took Sylvia for a ride and she didn't come home. I just don't know what to do so I am doing what I know how to do.
> 
> Here are some pictures and the story of Sylvia's last ride.
> 
> ...


----------



## loonyOne (Dec 25, 2003)

Orge, I don't usually visit the Passion board, and I just saw this posting. I apologize for my ignorant delinquency. 

I lost my oldest friend, and a good friend at work a year ago...both on the same day. One from a car wreck, the other while playing a league, soccer game. It was difficult for me, as I am sure it was for you and your family.

I have two children myself. They both ride, as well as my wife. I don't think I could ever get them all to go on a major biking trip with me, but I can tell you that my own heart would be deep with guilt if something happened to one of them, as I am sure you were/are. Time has passed, and will continue to pass. Your wounds will heal slowly...take care of yourself and your family.

I would like to extend the most sincere and deepest condolences to you and your family. You and yours will be in my prayers tonight.

Godspeed my MTB brother.


----------



## Full Mountain (Mar 30, 2005)

*We'll never know*

we'll never know how much it hurts to have a child die without being able to do anything about it....i may get blasted for this but i don't care...your loss reminds me in a way of the way that God gave his only son for us....so that we can live forever....i pray that God will comfort you in your time of loss
Nelson


----------



## slaw (Apr 6, 2004)

Dennis and Char,

I am so sorry for your loss. As a parent of two girls, I cannot imagine the pain and grief you must be going through. I can only hope that, somewhere down the track, you and Sylvia's sisters will find some peace in your lives, even though you may never "get over" the tragedy.

Steve


----------



## martita (Jun 27, 2005)

*Family*

You don't know me, but I, like many others, am touched by your tragedy. It must be unbearably painful. But you go on, you and your family.

Focus on the many happy memories you have of all your daughters. Find comfort in your family. You know Sylvia would want you to support each other and remember the good times. Not that many families have had so many trips to share.

She was a beautiful girl. All your girls are beautiful.

My dad is 83 and I am 59. We ski together and hope to for years to come. He says, "If I die skiing, I will die happy." My favorite trip is 2 years ago when my dad, brother, and my son skied with me. Family is so special, especially when you enjoy having fun together.

martita
austin, texas


----------



## superlightracer (Feb 11, 2004)

*Guess What Mommy & Daddy?*

Guess what mommy & daddy,
Heaven is great.
Just like you said,
There's not much longer to wait.

Guess what mommy & daddy,
I have a guardian angel who comes at night.
I told him I wanted to go,
But the times not right.

Guess what mommy & daddy,
My angel came this morning.
While you were still in bed,
He came with a warning.

Guess what mommy & daddy,
When you were finally out of sight,
I told my angel,
The time is just right.

Guess what mommy & daddy,
When you still didn't know I was gone,
My angel put his hand in mine,
And I was no longer stiff or sick,I felt so happy & fine.

Guess what mommy & daddy,
When the hospital called,I saw you crying from above.
I saw daddy & how scared he was,
And I knew how much I was loved.

Guess what mommy & daddy,
On the way to the hospital I heard you pray,
Don't let them bring me back,
I know you don't want God to take me away.

Guess what mommy & daddy,
I saw you walk into the ER,and ask is she gone.
I saw the look on your face when the nurse said yes
It looked like you'd never go on.

Guess what mommy & daddy,
I seen you holding me tight.
I kissed you good-bye with my love,
And tried to tell you I was alright.

Guess what mommy & daddy,
There's no more pain,
You can go on with your life,
And not feel so drained.

Guess what mommy & daddy,
I'll watch you all your days through.
And be like your guardian angel,
Just because, I LOVE YOU!! 
-anonymous

A moment of reflection for us all.


----------



## The Sagebrush Slug (Jan 12, 2004)

*Ah, @#(&!*



0gre said:


> Perhaps some of you think I acted irresponsibly or unnecessarily risked my children and in many ways you are right.


Dennis and Char --

This accident is truly tragic. My heart goes out to you, your daughters, and your family and friends.

I'm doubly sorry you also have to deal with those second guessing this ride. I agree with everybody here who has said they would have done what you did. You can't get every call in life correct, but keeping involved with your children is always the right path and you were clearly doing that.

My deepest condolences.

Rolland


----------



## JSpit (Jun 24, 2005)

My sincerest condolences. My God be with you.


----------



## jimsiff (Jun 11, 2005)

Dennis, your account of Sylvia's Last Ride brought me to tears. I know your family is deeply traumatized by her passing. Rest assured that with time, love, prayer, and support from friends and family, most of the pain will subside and you will be left with the wonderful memories of Sylvia's time with you. My heart goes out to your family. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mouse jockey (May 7, 2004)

Dennis and Char,

If there is an Author to Life then there is a Storyline. Remain in Christ and he will restore you, enable you and sustain you through your grief. I'm sorry for the pain you are experiencing and will pray for you and your family. 

In Him.
mj


----------



## ddraewwg (Jul 22, 2004)

There is not much I can say that will help to heal the pain or the loss you and your family have suffered. None of us should have to go through that. I am not a parent, not married but have had more than my share of friends and family that have passed away. 

This brings back memories of 2 of my friends that inexplicably passed away while doing something that they loved ( 1 while playing basketball, 1 while running the Bay to Breakers in SF). We're all just left with a sorrowing loss and the most horrible question. Why? 

There is nothing I can say that will bring Sylvia back or make some sense of her passing. But I hope that you and your family are doing well. There will be better times ahead....just keep that in mind. Never lose sight of the good things you still have. It will make the bad times feel all that much better. 

I am glad to see how this forum can be used for such a meaningful purpose....

Again, I am so very sorry. My deepest sympathies goes out to your and yours.


----------



## Mfezi (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm truly sorry.

Mfezi


----------



## shoredad (Apr 26, 2005)

i'm so sorry to read this. my condolences to you and your family.



0gre said:


> I just don't know what to say. I write because it helps me cope. I took Sylvia for a ride and she didn't come home. I just don't know what to do so I am doing what I know how to do.
> 
> Here are some pictures and the story of Sylvia's last ride.
> 
> ...


----------



## tommyrod74 (Jul 3, 2002)

*My deepest condolences.*

While not a parent myself yet, I hope to one day demonstrate and feel the love you obviously shared with your daughter. My prayers are with you-

Tommy Rodgers


----------



## dtrek4500 (May 7, 2004)

I am very sorry for your girls death, and I hope that she finds wonderful single track in the place she went off to. I wish you and your family lots of luck through this tough time.
Sincerely
Dave


----------



## evs (Feb 7, 2004)

*My Sincere Sympathies go out to you and the ones*

close to you.Please accept my small bit of sorrow.I have a 10 year old girl and 5 year old boy.Please , please don't let it tear your family apart.Get some counciling even if you don't think you need it.Please don't be to hard on yourself.It must be hard.I can't even imagine what your going through.I hope I didn't overstep my boundaries.If so , just ignore it.If my little ones had to go,I'd like to know it was something they were enjoying.You know,my words seem so meaningless after looking them over.HANG IN THERE and KEEP THE FAITH.

evs(my last ride was for you and your loved ones)


----------



## jonsou (Jun 7, 2005)

Thank you for sharing your story,and I'm sorry for your loss. Stay strong.


----------



## ballstothewall (Jun 26, 2005)

*Sorry*

I am so sorry . I wish I could say more but even if I did know you personally there is nothing that can be said. Don't blame yourself and be strong. Put a post up if you need any help at all with anything. Sorry.


----------



## Beiner (Apr 22, 2005)

Just makes you think of how bad the heat can get and how much of a sudden onset it can cause. As a First Responder, I see this more than I probably should and every time it hurts to hear about or find. We're all thinking about you. As much as you might not want to be, be with God in all your going through.


----------



## pinoytrucker (Jun 30, 2005)

*Condolences*

Dear Dennis and Char:

Please accept my sincerest condolences for your tremendous loss. I have a six-year old daughter that I adore so much and can only barely imagine the terrible sense of loss that you must be enduring. Rest assured that me and my family shall keep Sylvia, you, and your family in our prayers.

May God bless you,
Butch Tansengco
Manila, Philippines


----------



## Piper (Aug 15, 2004)

I lost my son a year and a half ago. My thoughts are with you..


----------



## MOMBIOUSHIBACHI (Dec 1, 2004)

My deepest sympathies go out to you and your family.


----------



## Skookum (Jan 17, 2005)

My condolences.

Nobody's fault.

i hope as time passes you and your family can find peace in knowing your daughter is now riding in a better place.


----------



## astubula (Jun 29, 2005)

0gre said:


> I just don't know what to say. I write because it helps me cope. I took Sylvia for a ride and she didn't come home. I just don't know what to do so I am doing what I know how to do.
> 
> Here are some pictures and the story of Sylvia's last ride.
> 
> ...


something compels me to submit a reply here,

I sure i am not the first to say you have to enjoy every waking moment with loved ones.....

my scenario?

My father that i got along with VERY well for the past 39 years just died . feeling good one day dead the next.
in short, i watched Chapel of the chimes(local mortuary) stuff my father in a body bag unmerciful & haul him away........just like that.he was cremated & i rode my bike up to pick him up. put him(ashes) in my trusty camelback & away i went...
I can go through a couple of other scenarios . I have had many dark experiences of the sort but i just keep pedalling on.Trust when i say that i am not trying to be a "hollywood star" here but i really feel for you (even though i do not know you)& i hope things work out for you & family.

Astubula


----------



## rabidmole (Mar 8, 2004)

Read this thread.

Read it again.

Felt really ill.

Went home and hugged my son.

Thankful for all the time I have had with all my loved ones. Here I find myself feeling sorry for my son and myself because he is autistic. I can still hold him and he holds me back. Shame on me for sometimes wondering what it would be like if he was different. He is here and this young girl is not. 

Death of a child is not supposed to happen. We are supposed to outlive our children. I am truly and deeply affected by this, deepest condolences. Deepest sadness......


----------



## kawboy8 (May 5, 2004)

*I am so Sorry...*

I also have a daughter who rides and races with me. I wish there was something I could say to make things easier for you. You did not act irresponsible...do not take this on yourself. Just remember your daughter loves you and knows you love her. 
Matt



0gre said:


> I just don't know what to say. I write because it helps me cope. I took Sylvia for a ride and she didn't come home. I just don't know what to do so I am doing what I know how to do.
> 
> Here are some pictures and the story of Sylvia's last ride.
> 
> ...


----------



## polartrekker (Aug 16, 2004)

*I'm very sorry....*

I'm so sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in my heart and prayers. Like others have said, I don't think there is any blame at all. Clearly, you were doing all you could do. Dehydration sneaks up on us all at times. It breaks my heart that your family had to endure this tragedy. Many blessings.....


----------



## stoked (Mar 23, 2004)

My condolences to the family , friends and everyone that knew her.


----------



## consolidated (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm speechless at loss of your little girl. I can't imagine what it would be like to lose something so precious as my own daughter. Farewell Sylvia.


----------



## RobW (Jan 18, 2004)

*Are there any words?*

If there are any words that would help I don't know them. I'm so sorry for your family's loss. My prayers are with you all...


----------



## Dontgothere (Jan 27, 2004)

*I am so sorry about what happened to you and your daughter*

I consider my son, who is four now, and what I would do or feel if he died, but I can't understand your loss. The fifteen years you enjoyed your daughter's company was a gift from God. Everything we have and enjoy is. I don't really know what to say. I'm a big middle aged guy, and I sat here with tears streaming down my face when I read your story. About six years ago a boy in my community died while playing soccer, and his Godparents now run a memorial tournament every year - it will be on July 9 - a week from Saturday. I appreciate that you shared your story and your daughter's story with me - it is a forceful reminder about how fragile we are - I will keep it in my heart as I go through life in my role as father, and as coach. God bless you.


----------



## wezzhead (Mar 19, 2004)

*Sorry*

I am sorry for your loss. There is no explaination that seems exceptable, yet I pray that you and your family may blessed with God's understanding and peace.

John


----------



## OilCanBoyd (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss. I wish you and your family the best during these tough times!


----------



## SpiderTaxi (Jan 20, 2004)

There is no blame or fault, no real person could ever think it. How many times I've taken my kids riding... Shallow, perhaps ineffective words now, but may time ease your pain just a bit so that you can remember how your daughter lived and will continue to in your hearts. Peace to you, I am so sorry for your loss.

Nita


----------



## toones (May 6, 2005)

As a father of two daughters I can't even imagine what you're going through. Just read the write up on your website, and am fighting back tears here at my desk. The only consolation I can think to offer you was that at least you were together as a family doing what you loved there at the end. 

My heart, thoughts, and prayers are with you and your family. Thank you for sharing Sylvia's story with us, it must have been unbelievably hard to write that.


----------



## knobbyknees (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. I don't have much to say except that my heart is with you and your family.

Patty


----------



## myitch (Jan 25, 2004)

*I will pray for you and your family*

As a single father with a little girl, I can only imagine the pain you must be feeling. To experience the loss of your precious child must be unbearable, I know it would be for me.  You did what you could and did your best. You're a good father...and she a good daughter.

To your Sylvia, rest in peace.


----------



## Arkon (Apr 27, 2004)

My prayers are with you and your family. Be strong - your family needs you now more than ever.


----------



## Noelg (Jan 21, 2004)

*I'm so sorry...*

I used to believe that the worst thing that could happen to a person was to lose a child.

Then our son was born.

From the moment I first held him, I realized that the worst thing that could happen would have been
to never have known him.

To see your child breath, grow, love, laugh, live, play...and take your heart. These are the greatest gifts of all.

I am grateful for every day that I get because I know they are not limitless...

I hope that all the "quality" moments you were able to spend with her will comfort you in this difficult time.

Sylvia was loved.

And still is.

Bless you,

Noel in AZ


----------



## steve47co1 (May 18, 2005)

*My deepest sympathies for you.*

I almost lost my life on Porcupine Rim in October 1993, not from heat, but from exposure. We signed up with a mtb. tour guide company out of Denver and we (5 of us) rode the Rim on October 22, but made a bad decision to start out on the ride at 2 p.m., riding our bikes from the Slickrock parking lot. It was about 80 degrees and we were dressed accordingly but Camelbaks didn't even exist then, and we were carrying two water bottles each.

By 6:30 it was getting dark and we were just heading down from High Anxiety viewpoint. Then it started to rain, the wind was howling, lightning strikes were all around us, and then we took a wrong turn and went 6 miles the wrong way. At that point, we realized we were going to have to tough it out for the night with literally nothing but body heat to keep us alive.

It poured rain until midnight and then it cleared and got very, very cold. We told stories, sang songs and hugged each other just to stay alive. In the morning, we looked up toward the microwave towers and there was snow only a few hundred feet above us.

I have never been so cold in my life and several times during the night, I even thought, "This is my last ride. It is over."

As the sun came up about 7 a.m., I knew we had made it and we started walking back in the mud to the right turn into the canyon where the singletrack starts down to the highway.

By the time we made the turn, the trail had dried and, even though I have ridden Porcupine Rim every year since then, I have never been able to ride as well as I did that morning. I was so glad to be alive I became a Zen God of mountain biking and could do no wrong on the way down to 128.

When we got to 128 and turned left into town, a Grand County Sheriff's Dept. chopper and the SAR vehicles came around a corner and by loudspeaker we heard, "Are you the lost bikers?" We all laughed hysterically and said, "Not any more!"

Why am I telling you my stupid story with a happy ending and how does this relate to your tragedy?

First and foremost, someone else said it better here on another page; I don't even know where in the world to find the words to express my condolences for your family's loss; my two children are 26 and 30 and in good health. I cannot but have an inkling of what it would be like to lose them now, let alone a teenager like Sylvia.

I read your post that started this thread and, while I know it isn't easy to not blame yourself my friend; remember that you still have two other children and a wife that need you to be there and strong for them.

Living on the edge, as we do in this sport sometimes, means that also, sometimes we come close to falling off the edge, but it also reminds us that we are really alive!


----------



## F5000sl (Aug 8, 2003)

I am very sorry to here about your daughter.
Best wishes to you & your family.


----------



## PAmtbiker (Feb 2, 2005)

*Wow...*

I am completely speechless. I will keep you in my thoughts...

Peace and Ride On,
Jake


----------



## Mikey_C (Mar 8, 2005)

Sylvia was meant to be more than just a mountain bike rider, her drive proves that you raised an amazing person. What she did not do on earth she will accomplish beyond. 

I may not bring her back but your description of Sylvia makes me want to puruse life further push myself further, while never forgetting the feeling we all get from churning the crank.

It will not make you feel better but to me life is about who you touch--who you change, Sylvia will make me push harder and love life more, and I will not be the only one.

My thougths are with you and your familly.


----------



## upendoed (Feb 13, 2004)

Our family has been through a rough few months, and the only thing that got us through were the prayers. We wanted you to know that you have another family here in Utah praying for you.


----------



## barn3 (Apr 1, 2005)

It is impossible to express my sorrow. I too ride with my wife and everytime we get on the trail I say a prayer that nothing happen to her. I will reserve that prayer for you and your daughters this time. I hope that you are able to overcome this, and that all of you find a way through this tragedy.


----------



## Artie159 (Mar 31, 2004)

My deepest sympathies to you and your family. 

Artie


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I am deeply sorry for your loss, and from now on will never leave without water and food. Thank you for sharing, you just might have saved other lives, although you and I probably wish you never had anything to share in the first place.


----------



## cscott (Dec 24, 2004)

My heart goes out to you and your family, I will pray for you and your family. Thank you for sharing your story, When I ride I will think of Sylvia...I am sorry for your loss


----------



## SabbathU71 (Dec 24, 2004)

Very sorry for your loss.

My children are very young (2&4) and I plan on taking them riding with me when they get old enough. I don't know what I'd do if I ever lost one of them. 

No parent should ever endure the loss of a child.

When I ride, I will think of you and your loss.


----------



## OldTeen (Jun 14, 2004)

Dennis & Char-

My thoughts and prayers are with you. Please do not blame yourselves. Rather than being overly protective, you allowed Sylvia to LIVE. The beautiful pictures on your web site of your epic ride up in the mountains & the sky reminded me of a poem I first heard at an Air Force funeral. It was written by a teen age British fighter pilot shortly before he lost his own life while flying in WW II. Many have found comfort in the way he captured the adventurous spirit of a young person called home by the Lord all too soon. 

"High Flight"

Oh! I have slipped the surly bonds of earth
And danced the skies on laughter-silvered wings;
Sunward I've climbed, and joined the tumbling mirth
Of sun-split clouds - and done a hundred things
You have not dreamed of - wheeled and soared and swung
High in the sunlit silence. Hov'ring there,
I've chased the shouting wind along, and flung
My eager craft through footless halls of air.
Up, up the long, delirious, burning blue
I've topped the wind-swept heights with easy grace
Where never lark, or even eagle flew -
And, while with silent lifting mind I've trod
The high untrespassed sanctity of space,
Put out my hand and touched the face of God.

John Gillespie Magee, Jr.


----------



## ICanDigIt (Jun 23, 2004)

May you find strength and solace during these trying times...my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Chicodude01 (Sep 5, 2004)

R.I.P.




Ride on


----------



## Lambone (Jan 12, 2004)

I am very sorry for your tragic loss, my heartfelt condolences.

I think as a whole we tend to understimate the risk that the elements add to mt biking. We see rocks and trees as the real dangers, when in fact the heat and sun can be a silent killer.

I hope we all have a bit more respect for these risks after reading these pages, and hopefully we will all remember your daughter next time pedaling in the hot sun and stop to cool off. I know I will. Perhaps this may be the only positive thing to come of your loss, but it is something.

Warm Regards,
Matt Lambert
Ashland, Oregon


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

*Your story brought tears to my eyes*

I'm so sorry. However, I know we take full responsibility for anything that happens to kids but that was a situation you could have never predicted or thought could or would happen or you would have done things differently. You were trying to be loving to your kid and share your sport. That is a father!

Jaybo


----------



## stevesurf (Jul 4, 2005)

Your story was so moving and full of caring and passion. You all have my deepest sympathies, hopes and prayers - she is alive in your hearts and will always be there


----------



## Echs_gal (May 12, 2005)

My prayers fo out to you and your family.


----------



## Juan_Gear (Jul 4, 2005)

May you both find peace


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

Truely sorry.. my heart goes out to all her family and friends..


----------



## rotr no more (Jan 12, 2004)

*My condolances to you, your wife, and your daughters...*

I rarely post here anymore, but I felt I had to say something, even if it pales to what is being so elequently said and thought by many of the others on this board.
I thank you for sharing what happened with us, and for knowing this group will understand, and offer support. I have experienced the power of mtbe many years ago with the untimely passing of Dalerider1, and am experiencing it once again.
If you read these posts, and I hope you do, you will see a common thread. All those that had children said they took a moment to think about them, to spend time with them, and to say they loved them. I hope they keep doing this long after the pain of reading your real life story has eased.
i have never met you, but I can tell from what is being said of you by others that you were a good parent. I commend you on the path you have taken in rearing your children.
Sylvia loved life. You encouraged that. You spent time with her. You enjoyed being wtih her. You loved her.
You did nothing wrong. 
Love your children. Be with them. Encourage them. Praise them. Correct them. Challenge them. That is what you did with your daughters, and I hope it encourages others to do the same with their children. 
That will be Sylvia's Legacy.
May her spirit soar, and your spirit be strong.
Tim...proud father of a 15 year old daughter, and yes, I tell her every day I love her. Several times.


----------



## TiCoyote (Jun 9, 2004)

*My Deepest Sympathies*

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss. Your story is heartbreaking. I can only say that although this tragedy must be all-encompassing now, we can take solace in the fact that she left this world somewhere beautiful, doing something she loved, surrounded by those who truly loved her. 
Jamie


----------



## Exocet (Oct 26, 2004)

Many sincere condolences. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## rimugu (Jun 28, 2004)

I'll pray for you and your family tonite.

I hope you can find the strengt to go on.


----------



## sinween (Jan 25, 2005)

With deepest sympathy... I will have you and your family in my prayers...


----------



## Jack Hass (Jun 27, 2004)

much love


----------

